# I need to remove my carpet in my 2001 nissan sentra



## joker0313 (Oct 2, 2006)

Please help!!!! I got everything out but I cant figure out how to remove the center console. Thanks in advance

nevermind I figured it out


----------



## ECDENTON (Apr 2, 2007)

Were you removing the carpet to replace it with new, or just removing it?

I recently just got my sentra and the previous owner must have used the car as a cafeteria. It could really use new carpet.


----------

